# AMD Wraith Prism causes the computer to not turn on



## mrpixel3x2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm trying to connect the AMD Wraith Prism to the motherboard with a usb cable. Unfortunately, after connecting the computer goes crazy, the cpu warning LED lights up. The coler version is rev C. There are two sockets on the cooling, I use a 3-pin one.

There is another option to control the CPU cooling, namely with a 4-pin connector. But I'm not sure which connector on the motherboard to connect them to. Are following:
JRGB1 ~ 2: RGB LED connectors and
JRAINBOW1 ~ 2: Addressable RGB LED connectors.

Motherboard is MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK.

Thank you in advance for your help,
MrPixel


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2020)

One connector is for USB, that goes to the mobos USB 2.0 header
the other is for 4 pin, 12V RGB (NOT! the 3 pin, ARGB 5V!)

You don't use both

I recommend the USB header as it gives you much better control via the coolermaster software, you have two USB 2.0 headers right next to each other in that image - have you tried both?


Alternatively, once you set the pattern and lighting you want via the USB header you can disconnect it and it remembers the setting - so you can totally just plug it into a different PC and program it, then return it to that PC without the USB connector.


----------



## mrpixel3x2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> One connector is for USB, that goes to the mobos USB 2.0 header
> the other is for 4 pin, 12V RGB (NOT! the 3 pin, ARGB 5V!)


Now I understand.



Mussels said:


> You don't use both


Right.



Mussels said:


> I recommend the USB header as it gives you much better control via the coolermaster software


I'm thinking the same.



Mussels said:


> you have two USB 2.0 headers right next to each other in that image - have you tried both?


Ok, I check.
I wonder why the computer goes crazy and won't turn on when the usb cable is plugged in.
When only one end (the one near the processor) is plugged in, the same thing happens. This is crazy.
The interesting thing is that after removing the usb cable, the bios is in the default settings and the computer has to reset several times to get it back to normal.



Mussels said:


> Alternatively, once you set the pattern and lighting you want via the USB header you can disconnect it and it remembers the setting - so you can totally just plug it into a different PC and program it, then return it to that PC without the USB connector.


Interesting.

I connected with 4 pin, but there is less functionality, it does not change the color of this ring.
I haven't tried the second USB port, it doesn't seem to work either. I don't want to damage the motherboard. I'm a little scared.
I think something is mixed up in the pins. The motherboard or cooling manufacturer mixed up something.
I found a topic where the guy had a similar problem, the USB connection as in the photo below helped. But I don't dare to do that.


If anyone has any ideas, thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2020)

when the USB is connected you still need the coolermaster software to control it in windows






						Downloading the AMD Ryzen Wraith Prism RGB lighting control software | Cooler Master
					






					landing.coolermaster.com
				




oh all he did in that photo was connect 'half' of the USB header, as technically it supports two devices. that's just changing it from port 1 to port 2.


----------



## mrpixel3x2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Unfortunately, as soon as I plug in the USB cable, my pc does not turn on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2020)

that cable must be damaged for sure then, skip it and use the 12V RGB one for limited cooling, or leave it cable-free with whatever lighting it currently has


----------



## mrpixel3x2 (Nov 16, 2020)

For now I have to do that. But I am not happy with corolful ring in my room

By the way tkanks for interested in.


----------

